# Tivo Desktop PC should stream unprotected AAC audio to Tivo



## FadeToBlack (Apr 25, 2009)

Tried searching and haven't found a thread about this. Apologies if this is a duplicate.

Tivo Desktop for Windows should be able to stream iTunes Plus AAC content to a Tivo, right out of the box, if Quicktime is installed. 

Tried this in the current version (2.7), but no joy. Seems like an obvious usage scenario to me.


----------



## FadeToBlack (Apr 25, 2009)

Just found Dan's universal audio plug-in and am trying that out. If this works, why wouldn't Tivo buy this and fold it into Tivo Desktop 3, at least in the Plus version?


----------

